# Naked ABT fatty



## rdwhahb (Jan 18, 2014)

1pound ground beef mixed with 1/2 pound breakfast sausage and filled with the Filling of an ABT. chopped jalapeno and more cheese then topped off with Jeff's rub. Will be putting it in my Wsm along with a pepperoni and cheese fatty tomorrow afternoon for dinner.













20140118_140000.jpg



__ rdwhahb
__ Jan 18, 2014


















20140118_140140.jpg



__ rdwhahb
__ Jan 18, 2014


















20140118_140600.jpg



__ rdwhahb
__ Jan 18, 2014


----------



## sgtmonte (Jan 22, 2014)

So how did they come out?  Also, how did you make the pepperoni and cheese?


----------



## rdwhahb (Jan 23, 2014)

sgtmonte said:


> So how did they come out?  Also, how did you make the pepperoni and cheese?


They where a big hit. Our daughter loved the pepperoni. As for making the pepperoni fatty it was easy. Prepared the fatty as normal the added a layer of Velveeta then layered pepperoni and finally a layer of shredded cheese. rolled and topped off with yellow mustard and Jeff's rub.

Sorry no pictures of the finished goods


----------

